# AirBagIt valves? Diamond in the rough or dirt?



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Has anyone used these valves here? I think it'd kinda stink to have to stick below the pressures that it's limited to, just curious if anyone has tried these and how they worked out?








http://www.airbagit.com/produc...2.htm 
(PS, I know 'stick with AAC (i plan to if I ever actually get to build anything air ride)' and 'you get what you pay for' etc etc) 

edit: or these?








http://www.airbagit.com/Search...ine-8 


_Modified by CiDirkona at 4:30 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## smartune (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: AirBagIt valves? Diamond in the rough or dirt? (CiDirkona)*

For the $398 it costs for the AirEngine just spend a little extra and get the Accuair.
I think Ridetech has the BigRed on sale for near that right now too.
-Dan


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: AirBagIt valves? Diamond in the rough or dirt? (smartune)*

That's it? nobody's tried it?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Accuair Done!


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: AirBagIt valves? Diamond in the rough or dirt? (CiDirkona)*

*DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM AIRBAGIT.COM!! I BOUGHT MY FRONT AIR STRUT SETUP FROM THEM FOR MY OLD CAR AND I HAD A BUNCH OF CUSTOMER SERVICE ISSUES WITH THEM.* http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: AirBagIt valves? Diamond in the rough or dirt? (ilde10)*

Thanks for the feedback on their struts -- that's not the first time I've heard that either. Did you try any of their other stuff, or just the struts?
I'm really only looking at their manifolds, and maybe their tanks. While I definitely like spending money where the customer service is great (BSH, AAC, etc,) and spending NO money where customer service is poor. I wouldn't mind saving some money for parts that may be unpopular as of yet, but might be a good product (Ksports, etc.)


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: AirBagIt valves? Diamond in the rough or dirt? (CiDirkona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CiDirkona* »_Thanks for the feedback on their struts -- that's not the first time I've heard that either. Did you try any of their other stuff, or just the struts?
I'm really only looking at their manifolds, and maybe their tanks. While I definitely like spending money where the customer service is great (BSH, AAC, etc,) and spending NO money where customer service is poor. I wouldn't mind saving some money for parts that may be unpopular as of yet, but might be a good product (Ksports, etc.)

thank god just my front air struts and not other things.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: AirBagIt valves? Diamond in the rough or dirt? (ilde10)*

airbagit =crap


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: AirBagIt valves? Diamond in the rough or dirt? (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_airbagit =crap

Truth. Theyre crooks too


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: AirBagIt valves? Diamond in the rough or dirt? (eurotrsh)*

i just got the air engine .. got a super deal on it.. so lets see what happens ... the customer service i must say was great for me maybe they are trying to fix the problems that they had in the past.. should be bagging my car in the next few weeks i hope everything works out... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: AirBagIt valves? Diamond in the rough or dirt? (djmike1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djmike1* »_i just got the air engine .. got a super deal on it.. so lets see what happens ... the customer service i must say was great for me maybe they are trying to fix the problems that they had in the past.. should be bagging my car in the next few weeks i hope everything works out... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Definitely keep us updated then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zachsb3 (Jan 15, 2009)

i would stay far away from them


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Stay away from that garbage. Save another paycheck and get the accuair.


----------



## orangedime (May 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Yup, search for threads on customer service about aim industries and you will find a bunch of crap about their customer service and return problems. This company is so bad that they decided to start selling under many different names to trick you into thinking it's a different company, but it all comes from the same place.
They are notorious for shipping you the wrong product and then charging you a restocking fee even though it was their fault. Plus they've been putting out adds attacking companies like AVS in minitruck magazines for a while now. Any company that needs to attack another to get business, is no good for me imo.
I was bored and included a few s10 forum topics about this company, pay no attention to the topics, just read what people have to say about the company. Trust these guys, these minitruckers have been dealing with Joe for 20 years.
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/...62411/
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/...89511/
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/...73441/
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/...77613/

BTW AIM = AIRBAGIT.COM/CHASSISTECH/STREETRIDEPRO.COM


_Modified by orangedime at 9:36 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Just adding my dealing with them in to this.
Bought a manifold and switch box from them.
Took almost 3 weeks to get here after I was told 4-7 days. Even after I got it they STILL FORGOT to send the 3/8-1/4" PTC fittings I ordered. Call them up he says he doesn't remember having that conversation. Says he will ship them out and it will be another 4-7 days. WTF? For parts THEY forgot. Emailed [email protected] and had a phone call within 45min. Overnighted the fittings to me, but I had already sourced some locally.
Installed the manifold and switch box and soon as the tank started getting pressure in it we noticed a hissing coming from the manifold. It's LEAKING! 
Called them today and tell them whats going on and that I need this fixed ASAP because I can't have my compressor running all the time. I have to wait for them to have the manufacture build it, ship it to them, let them pressure test it (which they said they did with the one I have now) and make sure it doesnt leak, then ship it to me. 
Basically I am stuck with a leaking manifold for another week or so and ontop of that had to pay a $50 deposit that will be refunded once my old manifold is shipped back.
It kills a 140psi tank pressure in about 20 minutes. I can't really tell where its coming from but its 1 to 3 valves it could be on the dump side.

I will never deal with or suggest them to anyone. I've only had great customer service with 1 guy and he was the one that overnighted the fittings but I cant remember his name unfortunately.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_Even after I got it they STILL FORGOT to send the 3/8-1/4" PTC fittings I ordered. Call them up he says he doesn't remember having that conversation. Says he will ship them out and it will be another 4-7 days. WTF? For parts THEY forgot. Emailed [email protected] and had a phone call within 45min. 

Same happened to me 5 years ago, with lines and fittings.
They clearly havent changed a bit.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Well we figured out what the issue was.
"during shipping the valves must have shifted" so I went back and moved them slightly and tightened the screw more and it stopped. THANKFULLY!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

**** that. I had the same thing with the manual dumps on the manifold. Theyll stick open and leak forever. 
Theyre garbage, plain and simple.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: AirBagIt valves? Diamond in the rough or dirt? (ilde10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilde10* »_*DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM AIRBAGIT.COM!! I BOUGHT MY FRONT AIR STRUT SETUP FROM THEM FOR MY OLD CAR AND I HAD A BUNCH OF CUSTOMER SERVICE ISSUES WITH THEM.* http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_Well we figured out what the issue was.
"during shipping the valves must have shifted" so I went back and moved them slightly and tightened the screw more and it stopped. THANKFULLY!

Good luck, if you think your in the clear.







Your fun has just begun.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Good luck, if you think your in the clear.







Your fun has just begun. 


thanks for being so doubtful
my friend has run the same manifold for about 6 months with no issues.


----------

